# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the last few weeks has been hit and miss. We've had a few trips where we've caught limits some that we've been a few short on and other days we've just been doing some fun catching with some young kids. We've caught some undersize fish but mostly they've been solid up to 3.5 lbs. Drifting over shell using Down South lures has been getting it done.

If your ready to do some fishing give me a call. I've got some open dates next week. We can drift the bay for trout or run nearshore for sharks and tarpon.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder9 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Galveston Bay Report Card 2016*

Subject: Galveston Bay Report Card 2016

thought some of you might want to see this...

Galveston Bay Report Card 2016

Good News

Increase in Sea Grass 1600 acres Christmas bay and West bay

Birds Populations holding steady, Brown Pelicans doing great! YES!

Water Quality A Galveston Bay

Recreation Safety Bacteria Health Risk Galveston Bay A grade Bayous and Rivers grade B.

Bad News

Decline in speckle trout Trinity Bay

Decline Shellfish in Blue Crabs

Invasive Species 100 in Houston Galveston Bay Water shed

toxins in sediment in bay starting to see some incremental improvements, Houston Ship Channel...YEA!

volume of oil spill Galveston Bay F grade.

Trash and Liter i grade, just don't know, types and sources? active network though, working on this issue.

Human Health Risk rivers and bayous D grade... overall Galveston Bay C grade.

Coastal Change 2 ft rise in sea level in 100 years.

https://issuu.com/galvestonbayfoundation/docs/2016_annualreport/1?ff=true&e=5833982/49781822

Galveston Bay Video

https://www.facebook.com/GalvestonB...ROm2KBzxI0L0HH_q3Vgk01CEXExqb1Wu_-5Wg&fref=nf

http://galvestonbay.blogspot.com/2017/08/galveston-bay-report-card.html

kind regards, terry


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I fished hard for three days with artificials and couldn't find any decent fish. Drifting wading with artificials and it has me scratching my head why I couldn't find any decent fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

